# Orman Gardens Giza



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A lovely day out wandering around the various plants that are for sale. Giza's answer to the Chelsea flower show.


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Until when does the show run? Can't find out on the internet :S


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Closes on the 30th April...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you see my on tv? 

I was interviewed about the show yesterday (Monday)


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Did you see my on tv?
> 
> I was interviewed about the show yesterday (Monday)


what channel? any link?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't know the channel but a friend told me that the programme introduced me as a tourist lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to these gardens again today.. third time in a week. 

It is so nice to be able to walk around (although for some reason they are letting cars in) in relative silence, clean environment (for Egypt) beautiful perfumes, bright clean colours. 

I do urge you to make a visit if you can.. take a picnic as there is a green area you can sit in, bring a ball for your kids to have a kick around. Entrance fee 1 pound per person..


----------

